# kubota oil capacity



## mic

I have a M4030 SU kubota diesel.I bought it new and upon delivery I checked the oil before I used it.The oil was 1" over the full mark which I thought strange.Surely the dealer knows how much oil it takes so maybe I'm reading the dipstick wrong.I noticed when I bush hogged the engine would bog down on steep uphill slopes.I believe the excess oil in the crankcase was bogging the engine down.Long story short I found that 10 quarts brings the oil to the full mark on the dipstick.I believe they switched to a different engine in later year models.All of my literature and a stencil on the valve cover say 13.4 quarts but like I said that puts the oil 1" over the full mark.Anyone know how much oil is correct.


----------



## SHARTEL

Hello Mic and welcome to TF!

If yours is the 158.5 C.I. (6 cylinder), Tractor Data list your oil capacity at 15.5 quarts...

The don't list the capacity for the 5 cylinder however 

SHARTEL


----------



## mic

Mine is a 5 cylinder and the literature that came with the tractor says 13.4 quarts.My delimma is 10 quarts brings it up to the full mark on the dipstick,13.4 quarts puts it an inch over the full mark.When I fill with 13.4 quarts the motor will bog while under load going steep uphill making me believe that too much oil going to the back of the pan is bogging down the engine.I don't have this problem when I fill to the full mark on the dipstick.The dipstick is flat on the bottom 4" with two marks 2" apart ,above the top mark the dipstick becomes round.I have been reading dipsticks for 45 years and bottom line =add oil, top line =full. I can't understand how 10 quarts reads full on the dipstick.
I'll try to get the engine block # and research it on the Internet.Thanks for your reply!!!!!


----------



## magfarm

Were you able to find out the capacity for sure?

I came across this information, looks like it matches your literature:



> - Tractor manufacturer: Kubota
> - Tractor part number: M4030SU
> - Tractor serial number: 2217
> - Engine manufacturer: Kubota
> - Engine model number: F2402-D1-A
> - Engine serial number:
> - Crankcase capacity: 13.4 qts.


----------



## urednecku

I suggest contact the service dept of your dealer. They should have all the books & service memo's.


----------



## magfarm

Were you able to find out the capacity for sure?

I came across this information, looks like it matches your literature:



> - Tractor manufacturer: Kubota
> - Tractor part number: M4030SU
> - Tractor serial number: 2217
> - Engine manufacturer: Kubota
> - Engine model number: F2402-D1-A
> - Engine serial number:
> - Crankcase capacity: 13.4 qts.


----------



## mic

All the info I've found and the sticker on the oil cap say 13.4 qts.That's what I'll continue to go by even though the dipstick tells another story.Who knows ,maybe it doesn't have the correct dipstick.If it was a matter of one quart I wouldn't be concerned but I don't want to run it 3.4 quarts low.Thanks for your information!


----------



## BLAKEGRIFFIN

My m4030su has a dip stick by the gear levers what is it for and how do you put oil in it


----------

